# Snails!



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It just rained here really early in the morning, and t my dad's office the snails have come out! I've always found terrestrial snails adorable even though, oddly enough, I don't care much for their aquatic counterparts.

I really want to bring a couple home with me! I'm doing some research right now on snail care and it seems like the ones here are grove snails...

I will update you guys if you're interested!

Anyone else keep land snails?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I found a snail forum once. I sort of want to keep a few, but their care is just a little complex for me right now. I know it's mostly just fruits and veggies and calcium, but lol, I just want to wait til I have more time off before I get any. I don't want to make a silly mistake.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, I just came across it! So far from what I've been looking at they don't look too demanding for me. Fortunately I'm just a part-time student right now so I have plenty of time.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

To update, my dad helped me find two snails! 

One's a good average size while the other is quite tiny! 

Right now since I'm in my dads office I just have them on a damp towel with a bottle cap of water and a plastic lid from my salad over them. 

Both were sealed since it had stopped raining, but they're slowly starting to come out! Soooo cute!



Right now I'm going out to buy:


a cuttlefish bone
peat moss for substrate
a bottle to use for misting
one of those thingies that checks humidity

I already have housing
(I'll keep my 2 gallon critter keeper, I used a stocking calculator and it said around .7 gallons MINIMUM for two of them, so I figure this will give them plenty of room!)

as well as some extra terracotta pots and silk plants I'm not using in my tank to use for decor, and I have a small tupperware container I can use as a food dish.


----------

